# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Dassault nEUROn, Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle, Dassault Aviation, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Dassault Aviation

Dassault nEUROn on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

nEUROn: Test flight campaign continues - Dassault Aviation 

Published on Mar 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

A world premiere - Saturday, April 12th - Dassault Aviation 

Published on Apr 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Neuron UCAV flying in formation with Rafale, Falcon 7

Published on Apr 13, 2014




> On March 20, 2014 Dassault Aviation has performed a unique formation flight in which the nEUROn unmanned combat air vehicle (UCAV) was flown in formation with a Rafale fighter and a Falcon 7X business jet, both produced by the company. Organizing a formation flight like this was a daunting challenge, company spokesperson explained, for each maneuver in the planned sequence, aircraft from different holding points and with very different characteristics had to fly alongside each other in a confined space.

----------


## Airicist

Making of shooting: Patrol nEUROn, Rafale, Falcon 7X - Dassault Aviation 

Published on Apr 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

100th flight of the nEUROn - Dassault Aviation 

Published on Mar 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Successful fligt test campaign for nEUROn

Published on Aug 25, 2015




> The flight test campaign in Italy of the Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicle nEUROn has been successfuly concluded with the achievement of all established goals, thus allowing an important step forward for the program. The nEUROn is the European fuill-scale technological demonstrator for an UCAV developed by an industrial tema led by Dassault Aviation with the collaboration of Finmeccanica-Alenia Aermacchi, Saab, Airbus Defence and Space, RUAG and HAI.


"nEUROn UCAV completes operational tests in Italy"

August 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

nEUROn, Rafale and Falcon 8X in flight - Dassault Aviation

Published on Jun 15, 2016




> Europe’s nEUROn unmanned combat air vehicle demonstrator was presented in flight on June 4, 2016, at an air meet at Istres organized by the French Air Force. It is the first time in world aeronautical history that a stealth aircraft controlled from the ground has flown in public

----------

